# 64 bitowy system?

## canis_lupus

Przymierzam się do kupna komputera (na A64) i oczywiście komputer bedzie działał pod kontrolą Gentoo. Zastanawiam się tylko czy stawiać 64 czy 32 bitowy system? Z jakimi programami moge mieć problemu stawiając system w 64 bitach? Chodzi mi o konkretne pozycje, co nie chodzi w 64 bityowym systemie.

----------

## le_mon

Nie jest tragicznie. Możesz mieć problem z filmami w formatach windowsowych (wmv), gentoo nie ma jak na razie odpowiednika win32codecs dla 64 bitów. Ani xine ani mplayer nie odtwarzał mi ich, tylko mplayer-bin a też po którejś aktualizacji systemu zastrajkował i już nie udało mi się go zmusić do odtwarzania. Druga rzecz to dosemu nie ma go w wersji amd64.  Wine w 64 bitach wg mnie działa zdecydowanie gorzej, mało co da się uruchomić. Właśnie ze względu na dosemu przestawiłem system na 32 bity  :Smile: 

No i jeszcze jedna rzecz mam skaner kilkuletni który za chińskiego boga nie chciał działać w 64-bitowym gentoo a teraz działa  :Smile:  Też niestety brak sterowników, jeśli masz jakiś starszy sprzęt to może być podobnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, mnie mplayer/xine nie chcą nawet na 32bit systemie odtwarzać wmv  :Sad: 

----------

## backfire

Bo pewnie masz nie odpowiednie kodeki ale to nie miejsce na rozmowe o tym  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

A divix/xvid chodzą? Bo jak nie to ta wada właściwie dyskwalifikuje system do normalnego urzytkowania.

----------

## backfire

No pewnie ze chodza, ba nawet biegaja  :Wink: 

Odtwarza sie je bezproblemu  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Słyszałem też że sa problemy z Javą? Prawda to? Co jeszcze nie działa?

----------

## Drwisz

Pad płyty głównej zmusił mnie do przejścia na 64 bity(tzn. dał możliwość z której skorzystałem). Jedyną zmorą, z jaką walczę jest brak „dźwięków-systemowych” w gnome. Wine działa prawidłowo udało mi się uruchomić/zainstalować program który nie ruszał pod cedegą. Z kodekami nie mam problemów. Ale stawiałem go od podstaw (dla przypomnienia sobie, jak to się robi). Wzrosła wielozadaniowość systemu (kompilacja+heroes3 pod cedegą  na drugiej sesji xorg z kde nie powodują strajków komputera czasem lekkie skoki, nie ustawiam priorytetu dla kompilacji). I tyle. Z javą (sun) nie miałem problemów tylko z nieprawidłowymi dowiązaniami do firefoxa.

----------

## jodri

Ja tam nie mam wiekszych problemow na 64 bitach. Wine jak i cedega dzialaja OK. Filmy nawet te z .wmv na mplayer-bin.

Co do klopotow ze skanerem, mialem podobny problem z moja drukarka: Lexmark Z601 uparcie nie chciala dzialac na 64 bitach. Poradzilem sobie tak, iz utworzylem dla niej chrootowane srodowisko 32 bitowe i teraz smiga az milo.

Jedyny  problem z konwersja filmow z formatu: rmvb do avi. Niestety pomimo wielu prob nie udalo mi sie tego dokonac na sytemie 64 bitowym.

----------

## rampage7

flash - rozwiązaniem jest opera lub firefox-bin

java - praktycznie nie używam, ale jeśli już to 64-bitowej pod 64-bitowym firefoxem bądź konquerorem

wmv - mplayer-bin (od pewnego czasu paczka ta zawiera również graficzny interfejs mplayera - gmplayer)

wine - no problemos. Po prostu się kompiluje jako 32-bitowe i korzysta z emul-libs, co problemu nie stanowi bo 32-bit programy działają po prostu dokładnie tak samo szybko jak na 32-bit systemie

Ogółem - dla tej kilka procent (czasami kilkanaście a nawet kilkadziesiąt w ekstremalnych przypadkach) wyższej wydajnosci, te problemy są zdecydowanie do przełknięcia.

Jest jeden minus - na moje oko system bierze 1,5 do 2 razy wiecej pamięci niż taki sam system ale 32-bitowy. Swego czasu KDE + Amarok + Kadu zabierało mi poniżej 80MB RAM, po przesiadce na nowy sprzęt i postawieniu Gentoo od zera taki zestaw to ponad 130MB zajętej pamięci. Do odczytu posłużył mi htop.

----------

## Belliash

Od już dłuższego czas uz powodzeniem używam 64-bit Gentoo.

1) Mplayer-bin + win32codecs => odtwarzają wszystkie filmy. Z WMV sa jedynie drobne problemy ale na 32-bit tez je mialem.

2) Firefox-bin + sun-jre + netscape-flash => działa spoko!

3) acroread => tez dziala gut w wersji 32-bit.

4) Wszystkie softy od pkt 1, 2 i 3 wspolpracują ze sobą. Tzn uzywając firefox 32-bitowego mogę w nim odtwarzać animacje flash, oglądać PDFy, oglądać filmy, czy słuchać muzyki. Noo, ..... java te raczydziałać poprawnie.

5) OpenOffice-bin tez działa GIT.

6) Posiadam drukareczkę Canona i560. W unsupported software są dl niej stery w wersji 32-bit, które świetnie działają z 64-bitowym CUPSem. Do tego tego samego cupsa kompiluję za pomocą komendy CC="/usr/bin/gcc32" ./configure && make i mam 32-bit cupsa. Kopiuje z niego 2 pliki i moge drukować w 32-bit sofcie  :Wink: 

7) Nie mam skanera ale w Unsupported Software i AMD64 można znalezc pare ciekawych watkow na ten temat. I tez powinien Sane dzialac!

 :Cool:  z 32-bit softu mam jeszcze SkyPE i VmWare. Oba dzialaja wysmienicie!

9) Jako, iż 32-bit firefox i mplayer sa wedlug mnie kiepsko optymalizowane to pewnie zrobie se ebuilda ktory skompiluje je 32-bit, albo jakeis inne flagi podam. Moze dla Athlona XP zoptymalizuje? Pomysle jeszcze nad tym  :Wink:  Na pewno nie bede uzywal binarek...

10) Jedyny problem to "unable to mmap anonymously" podczas nagrywania plytek DVD. Ale to jakies ograniczenie kernela i nie wiem czy tylko na 64-bitach czy na 32 jest to samo. Ale zrobie se jakiegos wrappera chyba bo jest troche wkurzajace. Nie da sie ukryc.

----------

## no4b

Nie stwierdziłem żadnych problemów z nagrywaniem DVD w systemie 64bit.

----------

## kacper

Hej.

Ja się dołącze do wątku z małym pytaniem do użytkowników 64bitowego systemu. 

Jesli sobie teraz zmienie CHOST i CFLAGS (podobno przy 64 im mniej tym lepiej :)) i zrobie emerge -uD world to po jakimś czasie będę miał 64bitowy system, czy jest z tym więcej problemów?

----------

## Drwisz

Przyznam, że zastanawiałem się nad takim rozwiązaniem. Ale różnice są zbyt duże. Moim zdaniem lepiej stawiać na nowo. Mam athlona64/3000 i na nim kompilacja, kde+gnome+gimp+firefox, skończyła się gdzieś koło 7 i 1/2 godziny.

----------

## no4b

 *kacper wrote:*   

> Hej.
> 
> Ja się dołącze do wątku z małym pytaniem do użytkowników 64bitowego systemu. 
> 
> Jesli sobie teraz zmienie CHOST i CFLAGS (podobno przy 64 im mniej tym lepiej ) i zrobie emerge -uD world to po jakimś czasie będę miał 64bitowy system, czy jest z tym więcej problemów?

 

Może być trochę więcej, bo appsy 32bitowe muszą mieć biblioteki 32bitowe, podobna zależność jest dla appsów 64bitowych. Zatem musiałbyś sobie "multiliba" zrobić ręcznie, a po pewnym czasie okazałoby się, że masz pełno zbędnych 32bitowych bibliotek.

----------

## Belliash

 *kacper wrote:*   

> Hej.
> 
> Ja się dołącze do wątku z małym pytaniem do użytkowników 64bitowego systemu. 
> 
> Jesli sobie teraz zmienie CHOST i CFLAGS (podobno przy 64 im mniej tym lepiej ) i zrobie emerge -uD world to po jakimś czasie będę miał 64bitowy system, czy jest z tym więcej problemów?

 

NIE!

1) 32-bitowym kompilatorem nie zrobisz 64-bit binarki.

2) 64-bitowego kompilatora na 32-bit kernelu nie uruchomisz.

@no4b: A jakie masz jajko? ja mam 2.6.16 i mam znany blad, bo w googlach o tym glosno  :Razz: 

----------

## kacper

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NIE!
> 
> 1) 32-bitowym kompilatorem nie zrobisz 64-bit binarki.
> ...

 

Ok, w takim razie da się to zrobić jakoś bezboleśnie na 32bitowym systemie, czy konieczny reinstall?

----------

## Yatmai

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NIE!
> 
> 1) 32-bitowym kompilatorem nie zrobisz 64-bit binarki.
> ...

 

To jak wogóle uzyskano systemy 64bit ? W końcu ktoś musiał postawić pierwszy 64bit kompilator  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To jak wogóle uzyskano systemy 64bit ? W końcu ktoś musiał postawić pierwszy 64bit kompilator 

 

Moze w kodzie maszynowym pisali.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Drwisz

 *kacper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, w takim razie da się to zrobić jakoś bezboleśnie na 32bitowym systemie, czy konieczny reinstall?

 

Niejest. Jednak by uniknąć kłopotów ze źle skonfigurowanym systemem i zaoszczędzić sobie czasu, powinieneś instalować na nowo.

Ja mam athlona64 i jak już pisałem, instalacja z dopieszczeniem trwała 2 dni (pracować na nim można już po postawieniu stage3). Jest zaledwie kilka konfigów które są, tylko dla systemu 64 bitowego. Jeśli masz rozwinięte jakieś konfigi i nie chcesz ich stracić, lub jesteś leniwy wystarczy sobie gdzieś tam zapisać.

----------

## canis_lupus

Jeszcze moje pytanie co do 64 bitowego komputera. 

Chciałem płytę z chipseten nForce 570. Niestety w jajku takowego nie znalazłem (tylko nf i nf2). Jak wygląda obsługa tego chipsetu? Czy z prockami na AM2 są jakieś problemy jeśli chodzi o Linuksa?

----------

